# Quale ritrovato tecnologico è indispensabile?



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2022)

Facciamo una classifica del ritrovato recente considerate più importante?
Intendo un ritrovato recente, frigorifero o lavatrice o la ruota non contano.


----------



## danny (14 Ottobre 2022)

Lo Smartphone, che ha cambiato lo stile di vita di tutta l'umanità.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Freestyle libre...
Per misurare la glicemia senza prelievo sanguino  dai polpastrelli ..
Non avrà cambiato lo stile di vita dell' umanità ma migliorato notevolmente la qualità della vita dei pz diabetici...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2022)

Il navigatore gps


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Ottobre 2022)

Vogliamo parlare di Google Maps o più in generale dei navigatori? Seguivo recentemente una trasmissione radio ove si parlava proprio dell’utilizzo delle coordinate satellitari per raggiungere luoghi.
Parrebbe che al giorno d’oggi forse solo i treni possono spostarsi senza navigatore Anche se ne hanno uno tutto loro che indica il grado di umidità dei luoghi che si apprestano ad attraversare, le nebbie, incendi vari.
Nel mio piccolo ne faccio largo uso, sia per lavoro che per piacere, per trovare piccole strade, aziende, locali di ritrovo, parcheggi.
Trentanni fa ho girato il Nord Europa in moto, con la cartina di carta sulla borsa da serbatoio, che ad ogni acquazzone si bagnava e le evidenziazioni delle zone si sbiadivano proprio mentre ero all’incrocio della D207 nei pressi di Thurso, ad esempio.
La cartografia stradale su piattaforma ha agevolato la vita di molti ed un servizio che oggi tutti danno per scontato, fino a pochi anni fa sembrava irrealizzabile.
Lo smartphone almeno ha subito una evoluzione, passato dal classico cellulare ai mostri di oggi in una evoluzione diciamo ventennale.
Ma il navigatore, si è imposto in pochissimo tempo rendendoci schiavi in ancora meno.


----------



## ivanl (14 Ottobre 2022)

il navigatore è comodo, vero, ma io poi la strada la studio sulla carta e vario, se il caso, il percorso


----------



## ivanl (14 Ottobre 2022)

Il viagra/cialis conta come ritrovato tecnologico?


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> il navigatore è comodo, vero, ma io poi la strada la studio sulla carta e vario, se il caso, il percorso


Certo però lo usi.


----------



## ivanl (14 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo però lo usi.


se sono in posti sconosciutissimi, si. L'ho usato negli States per non perdermi a LA, in Italia molto eno, mi guardo la strada prima e poi vado a memoria, specie in moto, che mi rifiuto di avere il portacellulare attaccato; ho delle moto vere, freni a tamburo, mica le BMW dei dentisti


----------



## Ulisse (14 Ottobre 2022)

telegram


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> se sono in posti sconosciutissimi, si. L'ho usato negli States per non perdermi a LA, in Italia molto eno, mi guardo la strada prima e poi vado a memoria, specie in moto, che mi rifiuto di avere il portacellulare attaccato; ho delle moto vere, freni a tamburo, mica le BMW dei dentisti


Io non sono dentista, e non ho nemmeno un bmw.
Potrei considerare però una R1200C o una R80 R o GS.
Nientaltro. 
Voglio andare a vedere invece la V100 Mandello.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> se sono in posti sconosciutissimi, si. L'ho usato negli States per non perdermi a LA, in Italia molto eno, mi guardo la strada prima e poi vado a memoria, specie in moto, che mi rifiuto di avere il portacellulare attaccato; ho delle moto vere, freni a tamburo, mica le BMW dei dentisti


Il navigatore  parla.


----------



## ivanl (14 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io non sono dentista, e non ho nemmeno un bmw.
> Potrei considerare però una R1200C o una R80 R o GS.
> Nientaltro.
> Voglio andare a vedere invece la V100 Mandello.


la V100 non è male, ma non è il mio genere; io vado di V7 850GT e California


----------



## ivanl (14 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il navigatore  parla.


so what?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> la V100 non è male, ma non è il mio genere; io vado di V7 850GT e California


L’argomento non era le moto.


----------



## ivanl (14 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’argomento non era le moto.


so what?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> so what?


Dicevi che in moto preferisci memorizzare la cartina perché trovi scomodo guardare il navigatore. Ma puoi ascoltare le indicazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> so what?


Buon tardo pomeriggio.


----------



## ivanl (14 Ottobre 2022)

non ho detto che è scomodo, ho detto che non fa parte di quello che io intendo andare in moto


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> la V100 non è male, ma non è il mio genere; io vado di V7 850GT e California


Eh la prima per me è piccolina, mi ci sono seduto ma non riesco a guidarla  per le teste attaccate alle tibie. Il Cali non capiro‘ mai perché lhan tolto dal mercato.


----------



## ivanl (14 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh la prima per me è piccolina, mi ci sono seduto ma non riesco a guidarla  per le teste attaccate alle tibie. Il Cali non capiro‘ mai perché lhan tolto dal mercato.


parlo del V7 del 1973


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> telegram


Caliamo un velo pietoso su telegram...
Ormai ogni volta che vedo l icona ...ti penso 
Ieri mi ha scritto uno del 92sto ancora ridendo ..


----------



## Angie17 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Lo smartphone in assoluto. Ha cambiato tante cose ed ha reso possibile risolvere alcune situazioni in maniera quasi istantanea.  Esempio: giorni fa ero da un medico aveva la connessione per il bancomat che faceva i capricci , senza smartphone sarei dovuta andare a cercare un bancomat, invece ho fatto velocemente un bonifico istantaneo e tutto risolto in pochi minuti , per non parlare della comodità di alcune app.
Il navigatore lo uso e lo usiamo poco, nella mia città praticamente zero al limite mi studio la strada prima e poi seguo il mio orientamento, però la mia città la conosco molto bene.  All'estero uguale, ci si studia le fermate metro o autobus e poi si procede anche chiedendo, come si faceva una volta, perché no.. è anche un modo per prendere confidenza con la città , e poi trovo che proprio quando ci si perde o si sbaglia strada si scoprono angoli inaspettati del luogo ed è molto più divertente.. ricordo ancora che perdendoci in una città americana, abbiamo avuto modo di vedere l'università di quella città che è una delle più belle , antiche e prestigiose degli Usa, e non era minimamente prevista nelle nostre mete, quindi ce la saremmo persa.
Tra l'altro alcune volte i navigatori sono veramente poco precisi o fanno fare un percorso strano.. una volta nel sud della Sardegna invece di portarci in una spiaggia (nemmeno sperdutissima), ci ha fatto arrivare nel cortile di casa di un contadino , ci siamo visti improvvisamente circondati dal bestiame e abbiamo iniziato a ridere , dopo un po' rideva pure il contadino dicendo che era la seconda volta che succedeva  comunque è rimasto come errore storico ed ancora oggi ci si ride su.. 
L'errore di percorso è successo più di una volta, con il navigatore..


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Caliamo un velo pietoso su telegram...
> Ormai ogni volta che vedo l icona ...ti penso
> Ieri mi ha scritto uno del 92sto ancora ridendo ..


Ma a me non mi scrive mai nessuno. Pensavo quasi di disinstallarlo.


----------



## Angie17 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma a me non mi scrive mai nessuno. Pensavo quasi di disinstallarlo.


Disinstallato tre anni fa e mai più rimesso.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Disinstallato tre anni fa e mai più rimesso.


Mi sa che ti seguo.


----------



## ologramma (14 Ottobre 2022)

Il navigatore del cellulare è la cosa più utile ,lo uso molto sia all'estero che in Italia , ma da vecchio girovago con roulotte avevo sempre cartine aggiornate ,il mio navigatore era mia moglie.
Lo spero per toccare ,ristoranti ,pizzerie ,strade ,metro , alberghi cosa che facevamo sul posto , cioè mi spiego mettevamo l'albergo e ci portava  ,usato in Norvegia, Finlandia Svezia eravamo in macchina .
Ah dimenticavo il cellulare si po' usare come traduttore,fatto nelle capitali del nord , e anche a Mosca ma non avendo io internet perché non costoso ,me lo prestava una bellissima ragazza moscovita , ho passato un bel quarto d'ora e ci siamo detti molte cose anche private, può essere utile per rimorchiare quando ci si fa vedere imbranato


----------



## ologramma (14 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Disinstallato tre anni fa e mai più rimesso.


Io lo tengo per vedere le notizie sulla guerra totale in Russia, cose che la TV non da e se lo fa le altera un po' ,


----------



## Angie17 (14 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io lo tengo per vedere le notizie sulla guerra totale in Russia, cose che la TV non da e se lo fa le altera un po' ,


Per queste cose utilizzo molto Twitter ..


----------



## ologramma (14 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Per queste cose utilizzo molto Twitter ..


C'è l'ho ma non lo uso mai


----------



## oriente70 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Avvitatore


----------



## Vera (14 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dicevi che in moto preferisci memorizzare la cartina perché trovi scomodo guardare il navigatore. Ma puoi ascoltare le indicazioni.


Anche tu, o guida o ascolta le indicazioni


----------



## Vera (14 Ottobre 2022)

Il vibratore


----------



## Reginatriste72 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma a me non mi scrive mai nessuno. Pensavo quasi di disinstallarlo.


Io lo uso solo per i gruppi che stanno sostituendo un po’ quello di Facebook. Ma come messaggistica non conosco nessuno che ne fa uso… e non avendolo pubblico non mi può scrivere chi non mi conosce, e aggiungo per fortuna visto quello che racconta Giulia


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma a me non mi scrive mai nessuno. Pensavo quasi di disinstallarlo.


Basta avere il profilo chiuso solo ai tuoi contatti e nessuno scrive


----------



## Marjanna (14 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’argomento non era le moto.


Immagino mi dirai che non vale, ma direi il computer e internet, ma inerente a poter sveltire certe pratiche burocratiche.
Una cosa comune: attivazione SPID via skype.

Riguardo lo smartphone purtroppo sto whatsapp che ormai ti tocca avere per forza, proprio non lo digerisco.
Alcune app sono utili si, ma non è che senza poi ci morivo. 

Google Maps si, per guardare la strada prima. 
Il Navigatore durante la guida non mi piace, porta a non pensare, poi se uno fa il corriere capisco sia utile.
All’ultima visita oculistica ho fatto presente che non sempre vedo bene i cartelli, specie se sto correndo e devo leggere un cartello di qualche svincolo prima di trovarmici troppo vicino, una via o cose simili. L’oculista mi ha risposto "si metta il navigatore", sono uscita con la stessa espressione di Muttley.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> espressione di Muttley.


Sono io
Un mio caro amico ai tempi mi chiamava Muttley


----------



## Aloisia (14 Ottobre 2022)

Lo specchio che ingrandisce con la luce led intorno per togliere brufoli, baffetti e truccarsi...per me che son cecata  una svolta


----------



## Marjanna (14 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sono io
> Un mio caro amico ai tempi mi chiamava Muttley


è simpatico Muttley


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> è simpatico Muttley


Anche io...quando non cristono...
O capisco fischi per fiaschi...e cazzio tutti...


----------



## Ulisse (14 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ormai ogni volta che vedo l icona ...ti penso


Eh, ci credo.
Non sei l'unica


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Senza dubbio il navigatore ...prima mi perdevo ovunque, non ho molto senso dell'orientamento...a me piace un sacco guidare ma prima che arrivassero i navigatori avevo bisogno di qualcuno che mi dicesse dove andare


----------



## Ulisse (14 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Senza dubbio il navigatore ...prima mi perdevo ovunque, non ho molto senso dell'orientamento...a me piace un sacco guidare ma prima che arrivassero i navigatori avevo bisogno di qualcuno che mi dicesse dove andare


Ed io che dovrei dire...
Senza navigatore ci ho messo anni per tornare a casa....


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Ottobre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Immagino mi dirai che non vale, ma direi il computer e internet, ma inerente a poter sveltire certe pratiche burocratiche.
> Una cosa comune: attivazione SPID via skype.
> 
> Riguardo lo smartphone purtroppo sto whatsapp che ormai ti tocca avere per forza, proprio non lo digerisco.
> ...


Non solo il corriere anche il turista con un mezzo alto 3,5 mi e lungo 8.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non solo il corriere anche il turista con un mezzo alto 3,5 mi e lungo 8.


Saresti tu con il camper immagino.
Pensa cosa ti perdi ora che c’è il navigatore, pensa una che ti tampona perchè sta guardando una comodissima mappa aperta sopra il volante, va’ che son occasioni eh!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ed io che dovrei dire...
> Senza navigatore ci ho messo anni per tornare a casa....


Ecco...diglielo a Penelope che non è stata colpa mia....non c'era il navigatore...


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Ottobre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Saresti tu con il camper immagino.
> Pensa cosa ti perdi ora che c’è il navigatore, pensa una che ti tampona perchè sta guardando una comodissima mappa aperta sopra il volante, va’ che son occasioni eh!!!


Quando mi tampono’ una nota attrice della commedia italiana anni 70, le avrei messo volentieri le mani addosso, ma non come farebbe Pinco, bensì come avrebbe fatto l’incredibile Hulk.


----------



## *Rossana* (16 Ottobre 2022)

La power bank!


----------



## perplesso (16 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


>


Adesso lo faccio con mio figlio...
Abbiamo un elenco lunghissimo per l utilizzo...


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2022)

Leggevo che anche il vibratore è uno degli elettromestici più acquistati on line dal seguente bacino d’utenza: 
sposata
diplomata
40-50 anni
con figli
quindi mettiamo pure nel paniere dell’istat anche questo utile strumento di piacere.


----------



## feather (19 Ottobre 2022)

A me spaventa che il cellulare, che ha cambiato la vita di quasi tutta l'umanità radicalmente, ma anche il GPS e Internet per certi versi, sono sistemi molto più fragili di quello che comunemente si pensa.
Qualche cavo tagliato e qualche satellite guasto bastano a farli sparire, o a renderli abbastanza inaffidabili da non fare più una vera differenza.
La società umana è ora strutturata attorno a dei sistemi che potrebbero sparire domani.
Il GPS è americano e per un motivo qualsiasi può essere reso indisponibile in un attimo.
Internet è sempre più segregata, La Cina ha in sostanza la sua, la Russia sta facendo uguale.
Io credo che facciamo troppo affidamento su sistemi intrinsecamente inaffidabili.
Un altro esempio è il cloud. Oramai abbiamo tutti le foto archiviate nel cloud, la rubrica archiviata nel cloud, tutte le nostre email nel cloud e così via. Ma quel cloud può chiuderci fuori in qualsiasi momento, e nessuno ci pensa.









						Invia la foto del figlio al medico: Google lo accusa di pedofilia
					

Avventura ai limiti dell’impossibile per un uomo che, in America, ha rischiato di essere triturato dagli ingranaggi del digitale per avere mandato la foto di suo figlio a un medico




					www.ilgiornale.it
				




a quando ne so ha perso anni di foto e email per un malinteso.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> A me spaventa che il cellulare, che ha cambiato la vita di quasi tutta l'umanità radicalmente, ma anche il GPS e Internet per certi versi, sono sistemi molto più fragili di quello che comunemente si pensa.
> Qualche cavo tagliato e qualche satellite guasto bastano a farli sparire, o a renderli abbastanza inaffidabili da non fare più una vera differenza.
> La società umana è ora strutturata attorno a dei sistemi che potrebbero sparire domani.
> Il GPS è americano e per un motivo qualsiasi può essere reso indisponibile in un attimo.
> ...


A me preoccupano maggiormente la perdita di competenze e, in misura inferiore, di altre tecnologie tradizionali.
Ad esempio un tempo si conoscevano alcuni o molti numeri di telefono a memoria, adesso solo il proprio. Io non ha memorizzato nemmeno quelli dei figli, se restassi senza il mio telefono, non potrei chiamarli dal telefono di un’altra persona. È oggettivamente una perdita.
Il fatto che tutti abbiano un telefono che fornisce anche l’ora, ha fatto eliminare le cabine telefoniche e i telefoni pubblici, con problemi in caso di rottura o perdita del proprio e nelle città non ci sono più orologi stradali.
Il navigatore, che ho indicato come eccezionale, riduce la capacità di orientamento e porterà a risparmiare sulle indicazioni stradali man mano che si deterioreranno? 
Ma già ora pare che i ragazzi, anche dopo anni di frequenza scolastica (non gli anziani che non hanno avuto questa possibilità) abbiano difficoltà di attenzione senza essere sottoposti a più stimoli e fatichino a comprendere testi complessi, ma anche messaggi complessi. Questo lo possiamo vedere anche in noi stessi quando troviamo noioso un dibattito o documentario e ci facciamo distrarre dal contesto o dalla pettinatura delle persone che parlano.


----------



## omicron (19 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me preoccupano maggiormente la perdita di competenze e, in misura inferiore, di altre tecnologie tradizionali.
> Ad esempio un tempo si conoscevano alcuni o molti numeri di telefono a memoria, adesso solo il proprio. Io non ha memorizzato nemmeno quelli dei figli, se restassi senza il mio telefono, non potrei chiamarli dal telefono di un’altra persona. È oggettivamente una perdita.
> Il fatto che tutti abbiano un telefono che fornisce anche l’ora, ha fatto eliminare le cabine telefoniche e i telefoni pubblici, con problemi in caso di rottura o perdita del proprio e nelle città non ci sono più orologi stradali.
> Il navigatore, che ho indicato come eccezionale, riduce la capacità di orientamento e porterà a risparmiare sulle indicazioni stradali man mano che si deterioreranno?
> Ma già ora pare che i ragazzi, anche dopo anni di frequenza scolastica (non gli anziani che non hanno avuto questa possibilità) abbiano difficoltà di attenzione senza essere sottoposti a più stimoli e fatichino a comprendere testi complessi, ma anche messaggi complessi. Questo lo possiamo vedere anche in noi stessi quando troviamo noioso un dibattito o documentario e ci facciamo distrarre dal contesto o dalla pettinatura delle persone che parlano.


è quello che mi disse il mio vecchio medico di famiglia quando lo obbligarono al computer, quando gli feci notare che in quel modo ci sarebbero stati meno errori lui mi rispose "con questo coso ti insegano a non pensare"


----------



## ologramma (19 Ottobre 2022)

Per i nomi delle persone sono una frana , ricordo solo chi frequento di più e come qui  quelli che mi hanno colpito di più.
I numeri di telefono , quelli di prima cioè di casa erano più facile a memorizzare forse perchè meno lunghi , i cellulari  non mi applico perchè ce li ho in memoria.
Le targhe  delle macchine le ricordo ancora tutte m si intende quelle che ho avuto le altre  le sintetizzavo per il colore e l'inizio dei numeri .
Le password  delle mie email  e i codici delle carte di credito  le ricordo facilmente , se no posso risalire   a loro .
Per i fatti che conosco  vecchi e nuovi quelli non me li scordo più .
Superato l'esame ?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Per i nomi delle persone sono una frana , ricordo solo chi frequento di più e come qui  quelli che mi hanno colpito di più.
> I numeri di telefono , quelli di prima cioè di casa erano più facile a memorizzare forse perchè meno lunghi , i cellulari  non mi applico perchè ce li ho in memoria.
> Le targhe  delle macchine le ricordo ancora tutte m si intende quelle che ho avuto le altre  le sintetizzavo per il colore e l'inizio dei numeri .
> Le password  delle mie email  e i codici delle carte di credito  le ricordo facilmente , se no posso risalire   a loro .
> ...


Io dicevo cambiamenti per i giovani.


----------



## feather (19 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Le password delle mie email e i codici delle carte di credito le ricordo facilmente , se no posso risalire a loro .
> Per i fatti che conosco vecchi e nuovi quelli non me li scordo più .
> Superato l'esame ?


No, le password dovrebbero essere tutte diverse e composte da almeno 12 caratteri alfanumerici casuali o 3-4 parole sempre casuali. E tutte diverse. Mai riutilizzare una password su più account


----------



## feather (19 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me preoccupano maggiormente la perdita di competenze


Inevitabile però. Il mondo cambia e si perdono le abilità che non servono più e si acquistano quelle nuove che servono in quel periodo


----------



## omicron (19 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> No, le password dovrebbero essere tutte diverse e composte da almeno 12 caratteri alfanumerici casuali o 3-4 parole sempre casuali. E tutte diverse. Mai riutilizzare una password su più account


ogni tanto l'account mi manda messaggi dicendo che le mie psw sono compromesse  anche se non è vero, solo perchè accedo ovunque e con più dispositivi


----------



## feather (19 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ogni tanto l'account mi manda messaggi dicendo che le mie psw sono compromesse  anche se non è vero, solo perchè accedo ovunque e con più dispositivi


No, sono compromesse nel senso che quella password è stata usata da qualcun altro in un altro account ed ora è una password nota. 
Se qualcuno cercherà di accedere a un tuo account in maniera fraudolenta, queste password note sono le prime che proveranno


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> Inevitabile però. Il mondo cambia e si perdono le abilità che non servono più e si acquistano quelle nuove che servono in quel periodo


Infatti abbiamo perso le competenze di correre nella savana o nella foresta per cacciare e ...andiamo a correre per niente per strada o in palestra.
Anch’io sono convinta che sia straordinaria la nostra capacità di adattamento. Ma, come dicevi, stiamo affidando a sussidi tecnologici e a una memoria esterna parte delle nostre facoltà. Alcune di queste facoltà le possediamo in potenza, ma se non vengono esercitate si perdono.
Un tempo si studiavano non solo poesie, ma lunghi brani in prosa a memoria, questo (lo leggevo in una riflessione di uno scrittore e mi ha portato a questa mia riflessione) studiare poesie  non solo esercitava la memoria, ma forniva modelli sintattici e arricchiva il vocabolario e l'immaginario. Ormai da decenni non viene più richiesto alcun apprendimento mnemonico. Certamente ripetere a pappagallo le parole di un libro non faceva capire, ma io ricordo ancora cose di cui ho compreso il senso molto tempo dopo. Da tempo si punta a capire, ma poi spesso non si ricorda.


----------



## omicron (19 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> No, sono compromesse nel senso che quella password è stata usata da qualcun altro in un altro account ed ora è una password nota.
> Se qualcuno cercherà di accedere a un tuo account in maniera fraudolenta, queste password note sono le prime che proveranno


no no, sono stata io  a fare gli accessi con altri account, lo so perché mi arrivano le notifiche


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me preoccupano maggiormente la perdita di competenze e, in misura inferiore, di altre tecnologie tradizionali.
> Ad esempio un tempo si conoscevano alcuni o molti numeri di telefono a memoria, adesso solo il proprio. Io non ha memorizzato nemmeno quelli dei figli, se restassi senza il mio telefono, non potrei chiamarli dal telefono di un’altra persona. È oggettivamente una perdita.
> Il fatto che tutti abbiano un telefono che fornisce anche l’ora, ha fatto eliminare le cabine telefoniche e i telefoni pubblici, con problemi in caso di rottura o perdita del proprio e nelle città non ci sono più orologi stradali.
> Il navigatore, che ho indicato come eccezionale, riduce la capacità di orientamento e porterà a risparmiare sulle indicazioni stradali man mano che si deterioreranno?
> Ma già ora pare che i ragazzi, anche dopo anni di frequenza scolastica (non gli anziani che non hanno avuto questa possibilità) abbiano difficoltà di attenzione senza essere sottoposti a più stimoli e fatichino a comprendere testi complessi, ma anche messaggi complessi. Questo lo possiamo vedere anche in noi stessi quando troviamo noioso un dibattito o documentario e ci facciamo distrarre dal contesto o dalla pettinatura delle persone che parlano.


Pensa alla cosa più importante...
I soldi.
Pensa a come viaggiano ora.
E giustamente pensa alle conseguenze che ha indicato Feather.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa alla cosa più importante...
> I soldi.
> Pensa a come viaggiano ora.
> E giustamente pensa alle conseguenze che ha indicato Feather.


Ma anche che è non è un problema per noi che concretamente noi abbiamo avuto i soldi in mano e abbiamo visto il portafogli svuotarsi, ma per le prossime generazioni lo scambio sarà subito astratto. Per fortuna resta Monopoli.


----------



## ologramma (19 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io dicevo cambiamenti per i giovani.


Perché non sono differentemente giovane ?


----------



## ologramma (19 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> No, le password dovrebbero essere tutte diverse e composte da almeno 12 caratteri alfanumerici casuali o 3-4 parole sempre casuali. E tutte diverse. Mai riutilizzare una password su più account


Lo so ,quelle più complesse ,ne ricordo solo una  la più importante,le altre le ho scritte da una parte , non sono collegabili con nomi o date , se c'è n'è qualcuna sono senza importanza.


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche che è non è un problema per noi che concretamente noi abbiamo avuto i soldi in mano e abbiamo visto il portafogli svuotarsi, ma per le prossime generazioni lo scambio sarà subito astratto. Per fortuna resta Monopoli.


Il problema è che le transazioni viaggiano su rete.
Tagli la rete e devasti completamente l'economia di uno stato.
In caso di conflitto, è qualcosa di totalmente inedito nel panorama occidentale.
Noi in questo momento abbiamo delle dipendenze che nel novecento non esistevano.
L'acqua corrente, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo, dipende dalla fornitura elettrica.
La fornitura dei chip è necessaria anche per far funzionare una lavatrice o una caldaia.
E, recentemente, anche le bici si sono date alle batterie...
Nel 1943 quando tutto era perduto, le persone usavano le bici e il mercato nero..
Oggi metti fuori gioco la rete e non hai più nulla.
E progressivamente la tendenza è verso una gestione della società sempre più precaria.
Direi quindi che la rete è stata resa indispensabile.


----------



## ologramma (19 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che le transazioni viaggiano su rete.
> Tagli la rete e devasti completamente l'economia di uno stato.
> In caso di conflitto, è qualcosa di totalmente inedito nel panorama occidentale.
> Noi in questo momento abbiamo delle dipendenze che nel novecento non esistevano.
> ...


tutte cose logiche  che mi fanno pensare perchè Putin non si è subito dedicato a bombardare le infrastrutture e le centrali elettriche e i ponti  , invece di indirizzare i missili sulle scuole e ospedali e edifici , come avrebbero fatto poi con cellulare  senza antenne  e corrente?
Hanno ipotizzato che se succedesse una guerra totale , tagliando il cavo sottomarino  che collega l'europa e l'america ,  come anche accecare i satelliti per  smorzare o spegnere il gps  , come indirizzerebbero i missili  per impostare le coordinate?


----------



## feather (20 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> come indirizzerebbero i missili per impostare le coordinate?


I sistemi militari sono progettati per scenari del genere, a differenza del resto della società civile. Ci sono sistemi inerziali per la guida dei missili, certo infinitamente meno precisi, specie nelle lunghe distanze.

A me spaventa molto di più quello di cui parla Danny. Abbiamo tutta una società e economia che senza fragili infrastrutture potrebbe collassare in pochi giorni. Con risultati da peggiore dei film distopici.
Se durante la seconda guerra i civili se la passava molto male, è anche vero che la società era molto meno urbanizzata, tanti avevano un giardino,due galline...
Prova a immaginare lo stesso scenario di guerra in una città come Milano. Che da un giorno all'altro si trova con supermercati vuoti, niente acqua o fognature...

Ad ogni modo non temere, la sta bombardando ora la rete elettrica, l'Ucraina sta razionando l'energia elettrica


----------



## ologramma (20 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> I sistemi militari sono progettati per scenari del genere, a differenza del resto della società civile. Ci sono sistemi inerziali per la guida dei missili, certo infinitamente meno precisi, specie nelle lunghe distanze.
> 
> A me spaventa molto di più quello di cui parla Danny. Abbiamo tutta una società e economia che senza fragili infrastrutture potrebbe collassare in pochi giorni. Con risultati da peggiore dei film distopici.
> Se durante la seconda guerra i civili se la passava molto male, è anche vero che la società era molto meno urbanizzata, tanti avevano un giardino,due galline...
> ...


Se ciò avvenisse le città si svuoterebbero ,cosa che è successa nella seconda guerra mondiale , i bombardamenti non sono paragonabili  solo se prendiamo come esempio quelli fatti a tappeto dagli americani ,che ora si indignano per come lo fanno i russi ,che ipocrisia  che c'è ora .
La guerra è  sempre da condannare ma per non arrivarci bisogna dialogare per sentire le ragioni sia dell'uno e dell'altro, ma ciò non avviene solo dopo la catastrofe.


----------



## feather (20 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> che ipocrisia che c'è ora


c'è sempre stata. L'America si propone come faro morale dell'occidente ma basta dare un'occhiata al recente passato e guardare ai disastri che hanno combinato in sud america e Indonesia ad esempio.
Causato, seppur indirettamente, migliaia, forse milioni di morti.
Poi io non ho mai capito come la  Russia si lamenti di malefatte perpetrate dagli Ucraini di cui sento parlare solo ora.
La Russia ha un apparato di propaganda immenso. Se davvero sti Ucraini la hanno così maltrattata, perché non li hanno esposti sui media mondiali? E si che l'accesso ce l'hanno..


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> c'è sempre stata. L'America si propone come faro morale dell'occidente ma basta dare un'occhiata al recente passato e guardare ai disastri che hanno combinato in sud america e Indonesia ad esempio.
> Causato, seppur indirettamente, migliaia, forse milioni di morti.
> Poi io non ho mai capito come la  Russia si lamenti di malefatte perpetrate dagli Ucraini di cui sento parlare solo ora.
> *La Russia ha un apparato di propaganda immenso*. Se davvero sti Ucraini la hanno così maltrattata, perché non li hanno esposti sui media mondiali? E si che l'accesso ce l'hanno..


Sei convinto?
Io ho solo visto centinaia di film con i Russi brutti e cattivi. Quanti film russi hai visto?


----------



## spleen (20 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei convinto?
> Io ho solo visto centinaia di film con i Russi brutti e cattivi. Quanti film russi hai visto?


La corazzata Potemkin


----------



## feather (20 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei convinto?
> Io ho solo visto centinaia di film con i Russi brutti e cattivi. Quanti film russi hai visto?


Non parlo di film ma di bot nei social media, agenzie di news controllate, troll farms, ecc..



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/world/national-security/russian-propaganda-skripal-salisbury/


----------



## oriente70 (20 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> Non parlo di film ma di bot nei social media, agenzie di news controllate, troll farms, ecc..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/world/national-security/russian-propaganda-skripal-salisbury/


 il troian Pegasus  non fa propaganda ma ........ E non è peggio ?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> Non parlo di film ma di bot nei social media, agenzie di news controllate, troll farms, ecc..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/world/national-security/russian-propaganda-skripal-salisbury/


Cioè gli Stati Uniti denunciano la propaganda russa? Gli Stati Uniti ?


----------



## spleen (20 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè *gli Stati Uniti* denunciano la propaganda russa? Gli Stati Uniti ?


Tu hai questa tendenza a considerli l'impero del male che non ho compreso fino in fondo...


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> c'è sempre stata. L'America si propone come faro morale dell'occidente ma basta dare un'occhiata al recente passato e guardare ai disastri che hanno combinato in sud america e Indonesia ad esempio.
> Causato, seppur indirettamente, migliaia, forse milioni di morti.
> Poi io non ho mai capito come la  Russia si lamenti di malefatte perpetrate dagli Ucraini di cui sento parlare solo ora.
> La Russia ha un apparato di propaganda immenso. Se davvero sti Ucraini la hanno così maltrattata, perché non li hanno esposti sui media mondiali? E si che l'accesso ce l'hanno..


chi ha voluto sprecare 10 minuti per fare una ricerca su Google, di notizie su quello che è successo dai fatti di Odessa in poi, ne ha trovate a strafottere


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu hai questa tendenza a considerli l'impero del male che non ho compreso fino in fondo...


Non è l’impero del male. È la nazione che domina culturalmente. Noi qui alla periferia dell’impero almeno dobbiamo riconoscere che ci formiamo attraverso quella cultura.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2022)

non tutti alla stessa


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> I sistemi militari sono progettati per scenari del genere, a differenza del resto della società civile. Ci sono sistemi inerziali per la guida dei missili, certo infinitamente meno precisi, specie nelle lunghe distanze.
> 
> A me spaventa molto di più quello di cui parla Danny. Abbiamo tutta una società e economia che senza fragili infrastrutture potrebbe collassare in pochi giorni. Con risultati da peggiore dei film distopici.
> Se durante la seconda guerra i civili se la passava molto male, è anche vero che la società era molto meno urbanizzata, tanti avevano un giardino,due galline...
> ...


In questo momento a Milano hanno ridotto gli orari dell'illuminazione pubblica.
Una città come quella dove abito può essere messa in profonda crisi senza nemmeno un intervento militare diretto.
Senza energia elettrica gli stessi uffici direzionali, il palazzo della Regione, sarebbero immediatamente inagibili (fatto salvo la presenza, suppongo, di accumulatori di sicurezza). 
Durante la guerra, i miei sfollarono in campagna. 
Chi abitava nelle periferie già aveva contatti con i contadini produttori locali. 
La sussistenza era garantita dalla sopravvivenza di un mondo non tecnologico (in Ucraina questa cosa è un'ancora di salvezza, ho testimonianze dirette). Idem la circolazione monetaria. 
Ora hai i terzisti e la monocoltura e migliaia di animali allevato intensivamente che morirebbero nel giro di breve perché non più alimentati o perché non più munti. 
Non si sono abbastanza persone capaci di sostituire le macchine. 
La distribuzione sui mercati funziona a livello internazionale. Già ora hai problemi col packaging. 
Fognature, acqua corrente. 
Noi siamo arrivati a pescare nella falda a 200 metri. 
Non ci sono più i pozzi e i residui non sono potabili. 
Nemmeno più gli ospedali sarebbero in grado di funzionare.
Ovviamente niente bancomat, pos, bonifici, etc.
Da noi non serve la bomba atomica...


----------

